# Older craftsman friction disk



## Xilbus (Nov 30, 2018)

Hi guys

I'm starting to do a bit of summer work on my old craftsman snowblower model 71-52108-1 . This past winter it would stop moving when it hit small snow banks or uneven snow. 

I was thinking of replacing the friction disk. I'm not sure if it was ever replaced. It looks flat and the rubber should have a dome shape. 

My issue is I cant find anything on this model. Do you guys think a oem mtd or Murray replacement would work?

Thanks


----------



## Xilbus (Nov 30, 2018)

Hi guys,

Got the friction disk off. I found a number on the disk but a search came up with nothing. I'll bring it to a few stores and see if they have something similar.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello Xilbus. I did a Google search and came up with this information. That part is $24 in the USA. 
Personally, the disc looks good to me and I think adding more pressure on the spring, arm or whatever engages the disc would help.

Found part number here-

https://www.google.com/search?q=sears+382191+friction&rlz=1T4BBKB_enUS554US572&tbm=isch&source=iu&ictx=1&fir=3kaK4INFwzQV1M%253A%252C4s8Jp3d6hLkZqM%252C_&vet=1&usg=AI4_-kQFBgBG8mohvSXuhBmcDSlIqbYeGw&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwiGlpKag5LjAhWBQc0KHSHJDf4Q9QEwAHoECAkQBA#imgrc=3kaK4INFwzQV1M:

Found part here ebay Canada-

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Drive-Disc-Ariens-03248300-Noma-313883-1501435MA-John-Deere-M110594-AM123355/380096205990?hash=item587f7fd4a6:g:uGgAAOSw6DtYYCE0


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Yes that disk looked very usable, May have just needed adjustment but since you have it off for the low price may as well change it and have some fresh rubber.


----------



## Xilbus (Nov 30, 2018)

Thanks guys,

I'll see if I can adjust the tension spring and see if that helps


----------

